# После перезагрузки слетают правила iptables

## Andrej

пишу iptables -A FORWARD -j ACCEPT и iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE

потом в /etc/sysctl.conf sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1. Делаю /etc/init.d/iptables save. При следущем влючении компа этих рпавил нет и маскарадинг не работает. Несколько месяцев назад я ставил систему и все это пахало. а сейчас поставил и на те, похоже я тото забыл включить в ядре?

----------

## mango123

 *Andrej wrote:*   

> пишу iptables -A FORWARD -j ACCEPT и iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE
> 
> потом в /etc/sysctl.conf sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1. Делаю /etc/init.d/iptables save. При следущем влючении компа этих рпавил нет и маскарадинг не работает. Несколько месяцев назад я ставил систему и все это пахало. а сейчас поставил и на те, похоже я тото забыл включить в ядре?

 

А кто тебе мешает все правила прописать в /etc/conf.d/local.start ?

Вот простой пример: 

```
# /etc/conf.d/local.start

# This is a good place to load any misc programs

# on startup (use &>/dev/null to hide output)

# Разрешаем форвардинг

echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

# Сбрасываем все правила для надёжности.

iptables -F

iptables -t nat -F

iptables -t mangle -F

iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT

# ну и про маскарад не забываем ;-)

iptables -A FORWARD -j ACCEPT и iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE

```

Ну и добавляем local в "авто-старт"  :Wink: 

```
rc-update -a local default
```

----------

## Andrej

В руководствах о таком варианте ниче не сказано, да и раньше же работало все, лишь /etc/init.d/iptables save и  rc-update add iptables default, мне интересно почему щас это не работает

----------

## mango123

 *Andrej wrote:*   

> В руководствах о таком варианте ниче не сказано, да и раньше же работало все, лишь /etc/init.d/iptables save и  rc-update add iptables default, мне интересно почему щас это не работает

 

Не знаю, почему у тебя не работет.

А этим вариантом пользуюсь ещё с версии 1.4 ... аж чёрт его знает когда..  :Wink: 

В то время /etc/init.d/iptables устанавливали через "одно, простите, место.Last edited by mango123 on Sun Feb 04, 2007 7:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## micmic

я сохраняю правила /sbin/iptables-save и всё сохраняется.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

1) dispatch-conf

2) покажи /etc/conf.d/iptables

----------

## IFL

В sysctl.conf пишутся только

```
параметр = значение
```

----------

## Andrej

dispatch-conf ниче не показывает. 

 /etc/conf.d/iptables

# Location in which iptables initscript will save set rules on

# service shutdown

IPTABLES_SAVE="/var/lib/iptables/rules-save"

# Options to pass to iptables-save and iptables-restore

SAVE_RESTORE_OPTIONS="-c"

# Save state on stopping iptables

SAVE_ON_STOP="yes"

кароче в этом файлике раньше все сохранялось без проблем /var/lib/iptables/rules-save

----------

## rusxakep

проверь чтобы в /var/lib/iptables/rules-save были твои рулесы  :Smile: 

Если нет - то проблема в записи туда рулесов.

P.S: У тебя, судя по конфигу рулесы сами сохраняются при перезагрузке компьютера

----------

